# Cheap and easy Tombstone Lettering



## Brianaala (Nov 4, 2018)

This is a quick video I did about how to go about lettering tombstones (or anything made of foam) quickly and easily! Super cheap and very intricate results using stencils (or a vinyl cutter) and spraypaint.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

What a great idea! I will use this.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Not to s**t on your video or anything, but here are two other ways that are much easier than cutting out all those letters.
[Scary Lady Letting]



AND




(Errie Acres)

I have used both methods and they are much easier than cutting all that out.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Fright Boy said:


> Not to s**t on your video or anything, but here are two other ways that are much easier than cutting out all those letters.
> [Scary Lady Letting]
> AND
> (Errie Acres)
> ...


 Thanks for these ideas. The second video isn't working...
I think that if you are doing the cutting by hand then you are absolutely right. If you have a vinyl cutter like a Silhouette or Cricut machine the spray paint method is going to be waaay easier, and less messy than routing foam. But the router definitely provides more control over the depth and shape of the cut. I guess they both have a place. Time to get busy make headstones...


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Batbuddy said:


> Thanks for these ideas. The second video isn't working...
> I think that if you are doing the cutting by hand then you are absolutely right. If you have a vinyl cutter like a Silhouette or Cricut machine the spray paint method is going to be waaay easier, and less messy than routing foam. But the router definitely provides more control over the depth and shape of the cut. I guess they both have a place. Time to get busy make headstones...


Oooph, my bad. I think I fixed it. 
See if it's there now. 
Oh yeah, you're right, if I had a Cricut I would be making all kinds of cool font stuff. But as of now, I'm using both methods, depending on how large my font /tombstone is. Office Depot does not use a Inkjet, so the first method will not work. And if you go there, have them print it as a Blueprint/ architect; otherwise they will try and charge you for a large print banner. I went to one in my city and they printed 6 things for me for $1.39/ea. A few weeks later I was running errands in another city with my GF and we ran into the Office Depot there and they wanted to charge me $12/ea. I told them "Hell No!" and what they charged me at the other store. This was after she printed them, and she had to call a manager over and try and figure out what the other store might have rung it up as. At that point, I didn't know about the Blueprint/Architect option.
If it's something small, I will print it at work on my inkjet and use the heat transfer from the first video.


----------



## haggen29 (Sep 10, 2009)

awesome info


----------



## Brianaala (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks everybody! Yeah the vinyl cutter makes this a very quick and easy process to do in pretty much any font. With practice you can vary the depth and sharpness of the font pretty easily. Also, you can get a relatively cheap (~$150) vinyl cutter (I use it for everything: airbrushing, sandblasting, tombstones, etc.).


----------



## ReneFelker (Jul 14, 2019)

Great video. Love the t-shirt.


----------



## Brianaala (Nov 4, 2018)

Batbuddy said:


> What a great idea! I will use this.


Batbuddy, I'm glad I could do something that you can use after all the amazing work you did to figure out the Arduino 3 axis!!


----------

